# BSOD 124 while gaming....new gaming rig...



## GamerKing9 (Mar 19, 2015)

hello everyone,
In nov.2014, i built my brand new gaming rig.(Link : *www.digit.in/forum/show-off/188648-my-1-7-lac-gaming-rig.html)
Everything was fine till January and suddenly one day when i was playing Assassins Creed IV:Black Flag...my computer crashed with BSOD error code 124, i thought it was just a game bug, so i goggled it and found out that there is no specific solution to this error, and this is mostly hardware related error but i can also caused by any software  
This issue is really getting worst day by day because BSOD occurring anytime while i playing...(Mostly while playing Unity,Black Flag,crysis 3 etc.) 

Here are some points i would like to clarify. 
1) BSOD occurring any time but not all the times and it is consistent with these game i mentioned above.
I completed BF4 At 1080p ultra and COD:AW or watch dogs with various graphics mods but no problem whatsoever.
2) I haven't done any type of overclocking on my rig. (XMP profile was disabled.)
3) I ran memtest86+ for 4 passes and it passed with no errors, so should run it for 8-10 passes?  
4) Voltage problem ??? (Stock Rig,no overclocking.)
5) I also used Prime95 for CPU stress test for 2 hours and my highest CPU temp was 60c. (Speedfan and Speccy.)
6) Also tried Intel® Processor Diagnostic Tool (64-bit) and passed without any problem.(Your CPU is stable.)
7) Whocrashed showing this massage 





> Crash dump directory: C:\Windows\Minidump
> 
> Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.
> 
> ...



8) All Drivers are Updated with Driver Booster 2.

So please help me to find solution because all parts are under warranty so if any component is faulty i can replace it.

*Note :
Google Drive link of DMP File and sf_diagnostic_tool file.
*
sf_diagnostic_tool 
*drive.google.com/open?id=0B0SIfcecKt_DQzRoMnlLb2hTTGM&authuser=0

DMP File 
*drive.google.com/open?id=0B0SIfcecKt_DYldOOFoxN1U4aVU&authuser=0


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2015)

check HDD for bad sectors. If game is installed on SSD then move them to HDD and try. Also make sure you have the most recent and stable drivers. BTW, did you try reinstalling windows ?


----------



## GamerKing9 (Mar 19, 2015)

topgear said:


> check HDD for bad sectors. If game is installed on SSD then move them to HDD and try. Also make sure you have the most recent and stable drivers. BTW, did you try reinstalling windows ?



Both HDD's are defragmented and i am using ssd as boot drive so no games in SSD only essential softwares.
All drivers are updated with driver booster 2.
and nope, i did not tried reinstalling windows i only formatted once after buying this PC.


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2015)

First check HDD for bad sectors. Use HDD manufactures diagnostic tool. Next Install a fresh copy of windows. Don't run too much background application if possible disable AV. Test and report back.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 19, 2015)

I've treated many bsod124 with system board replacement.
nothing else fixes it.
That said, this is only on notebooks.
Your best bet. try a cheap gfx card with only one stick of ram and one HDD.
if Ram and GPU are good, your motherboard is toast.


----------



## GamerKing9 (Mar 27, 2015)

topgear said:


> First check HDD for bad sectors. Use HDD manufactures diagnostic tool. Next Install a fresh copy of windows. Don't run too much background application if possible disable AV. Test and report back.


 
Found out that my new 2 TB HDD have bad sectors in it so this can cause BSOD's ? sometime bsod occur even when i was playing games which are not stored in that HDD....


----------



## GamerKing9 (Mar 30, 2015)

GamerKing9 said:


> Found out that my new 2 TB HDD have bad sectors in it so this can cause BSOD's ? sometime bsod occur even when i was playing games which are not stored in that HDD....



Unplugged HDD and after that problem was gone for a while but it occurred again toady while playing Metro Last Light.


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2015)

Only time I faced such weird BSOD when the cpu was dying and the motherboard also acted up.


----------



## GamerKing9 (Mar 31, 2015)

topgear said:


> Only time I faced such weird BSOD when the cpu was dying and the motherboard also acted up.



So what did you do? Replaced both? MB and CPU???


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2015)

the motherboard gone first so RMAed it , later bought a new one. AFter this RMAed both cpu and psu.


----------



## GamerKing9 (Jun 14, 2015)

Guys!!! 
I checked my BIOS settings again and found out that cpu core ratio - sync all cores was enabled so i changed it to auto and surprise!!! BSOD 124 was gone...!!!!  
so can anyone please explain me what is exactly issue here? is my processor was faulty? or what else ?
BTW thank you everyone for their support !!! Much appreciated.


----------



## GamerKing9 (Nov 12, 2015)

BSOD is back!!!  
Just Started COD BO III and its all over again...
This is really frustrating, please give me some solution...if RMA than which component i should send?
Google drive links for Memory Dump and HWiNFO64 attached, please check that out for more info.
(HWiNFO64 Log was recorded while playing COD Bo III,just right before crash...)

I have already done these things -
Clean install of Windows 7.
All Drivers are updated with Driver Booster 3.
Replaced bad HDD with new one.
Memtest86 for full night.(No errors)
Just Updated Bios to latest version.

Google Drive Link to Memory Dump and HWiNFO64 Log -

*drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B0SIfcecKt_DLVZwcEU1S2FmOVU&usp=sharing


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 12, 2015)

Does your rig still have the CoolerMaster PSU?


----------



## GamerKing9 (Nov 12, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Does your rig still have the CoolerMaster PSU?



Yep


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 12, 2015)

1.7 lac gaming rig with CM Thunder PSU


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Nov 12, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> 1.7 lac gaming rig with CM Thunder PSU



Yeah that's a first. I didn't used CM thunder series even in my 45k rig. Those things are shady at best. For a 1.7lks rig nothing less than a seasonic or atleast antec should have been used.
There can be many reasons for sudden BSOD. And 1 prominent reason can be the inability of the PSU to handle fluctuations or variations in voltage. 
Another prominent but lesser known reason is the leaking of voltage or current in the cabinet due to bad/no earthing. That often results in BSOD.


----------



## GamerKing9 (Nov 12, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Yeah that's a first. I didn't used CM thunder series even in my 45k rig. Those things are shady at best. For a 1.7lks rig nothing less than a seasonic or atleast antec should have been used.
> There can be many reasons for sudden BSOD. And 1 prominent reason can be the inability of the PSU to handle fluctuations or variations in voltage.
> Another prominent but lesser known reason is the leaking of voltage or current in the cabinet due to bad/no earthing. That often results in BSOD.



So what should i do now? RMA power supply?


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Nov 12, 2015)

GamerKing9 said:


> So what should i do now? RMA power supply?



First of all you must check your earthing. Its extremely important that no current is flowing through the chassis. Check youtube for for a good idea for rectifying your earthing problem. Once that step is taken. Then you can think about the other things like changing the PSU or RMA.


----------



## DK_WD (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=158750]GamerKing9[/MENTION]

As per REDHOTIRON2004 update, I agree with him. It’s better to check the hardware connection and settings again.

Based on your post, it could be possibly be a hardware fault like MOBO, PSU and temperature issue. I'd like to check with you, did you face any weird noise or temperature issue from PSU? 

Based on my experience, problem can occur due to many reasons. As a techie, we will never know the cause of the problem is PSU or MOBO, but if you feel the issue is due to PSU so I'd suggest you to try the different PSU.


----------



## GamerKing9 (Dec 31, 2015)

Guys sorry for late reply, just got my MOBO back from RMA, first time they sent me bad MOBO so i sent them back along with processor and ram, they replaced MOBO and i got new MOBO 
Currently i am checking it out, i will let you guys know what happens next


----------



## GamerKing9 (Jan 21, 2016)

Update.
Turns out that was bad mobo..after replacing it with new one, no BSOD so far....thank you so much all of you for helping me out. Much appreciated.


----------



## GamerKing9 (Mar 5, 2016)

Update: BSOD is BACKK :crying2_NF:
Currently i am using NZXT CAM software to monitor temps and everything was going on smoothly,suddenly BSOD 124 occurred again when i was playing CS:GO. After reset, CAM software showed that CPU temp reached 95c so i opened my case, cleaned each and every component and mounted H100i back with new thermal paste. until 2 days everything was fine but suddenly today, it happened again with CAM notification that CPU reached 91c. I am really frustrated now, after spending so much money i can't even play properly:sick_NF:..what can be the problem?? H100i???


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 5, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Does your rig still have the CoolerMaster PSU?



.....


----------



## GamerKing9 (Mar 5, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> .....



Yes


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 5, 2016)

GamerKing9 said:


> Yes





Change the PSU ASAP. It's the one that is causing problems. It will itself run fine at the cost of other components.


----------



## GamerKing9 (Mar 5, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Change the PSU ASAP. It's the one that is causing problems. It will itself run fine at the cost of other components.



So no RMA just complete change with new PSU of another brand?


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 5, 2016)

GamerKing9 said:


> So no RMA just complete change with new PSU of another brand?



Yes. Preferably with PSUs of Tier 3,2 or 1 from the Tier list.


----------



## GamerKing9 (Apr 5, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Yes. Preferably with PSUs of Tier 3,2 or 1 from the Tier list.



Update: PSU Changed to Seasonic M12 II Bronze Evo Edition :heart_NF:
Lets hope this will treat BSOD 124,fingers crossed :cool_NF:

- - - Updated - - -

Update: BSOD 124 is back....:serious_NF:
I was just playing AC:Syndicate and i was really happy that BSOD 124 must have gone now but its back....again :sick2_NF:
its 8:05 PM here and i installed my PSU at afternoon 3 PM....guys it's really really frustrating now...is there anything that i should try...? I hope that you guys can really understand my frustration...please help me....


----------



## moltenskull (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello, I am using a Corsair product for my CPU as well. Although I have an AMD CPU (I do not know the maximum safe temperatures for Intel) , I would like to ask - How (method of application) ,how much (quantity) and what thermal paste did you apply ? There is a guide for applying thermal pastes for AMD and Intel CPUs on this website Arctic Silver, Inc. - Intel® Application Methods . Even if you are not using any thermal paste of this manufacturer , it may help,as it did help me when I was getting the same BSOD code some time back . 
Also , you could try downloading Corsair Link to monitor your Corsair unit's coolant temperature and Google for the safe limit for the same. The latest version works well , at least on my PC , and you could also use it for changing the fan speed of your H100i. Just check whether it works with your unit (it should).


----------



## GamerKing9 (Apr 6, 2016)

moltenskull said:


> Hello, I am using a Corsair product for my CPU as well. Although I have an AMD CPU (I do not know the maximum safe temperatures for Intel) , I would like to ask - How (method of application) ,how much (quantity) and what thermal paste did you apply ? There is a guide for applying thermal pastes for AMD and Intel CPUs on this website Arctic Silver, Inc. - Intel® Application Methods . Even if you are not using any thermal paste of this manufacturer , it may help,as it did help me when I was getting the same BSOD code some time back .
> Also , you could try downloading Corsair Link to monitor your Corsair unit's coolant temperature and Google for the safe limit for the same. The latest version works well , at least on my PC , and you could also use it for changing the fan speed of your H100i. Just check whether it works with your unit (it should).



I am using Thermal Grease Paste Compound Silicone For CPU Heatsink(5 Thermal Grease Paste Compound Silicone FOR CPU Heatsink Heat Sink | eBay) and applying paste in line method(Linus tech tips helped me alot ) i will download crosair link again, i removed crosair link because previous version had some bugs. I will let you know....thanks a lot for reply.

- - - Updated - - -

Temps of my pc while idle....


----------



## moltenskull (Apr 6, 2016)

Your Corsair H100i is not being detected by Corsair Link (can't see it in the attachment) . Did you connect the USB cable provided with the H100i to a USB header on your motherboard? If you have and still can't see it in Corsair Link , check your Device Manager . If any yellow exclamation marks are there next to any Human_interface_devices , right click on that particular HID ,select uninstall and then right click on your PC name on the top in your Device Manager list and select 'Scan for hardware changes'. Restart Corsair Link and if you still can't see it in Link ,close it , install HWiNFO from it's website . After being installed , it should ask for confirmation to monitor your H100i. Select yes and check the Liquid Temperature, Fan and Pump in HWiNFO . If you still can't see the H100i ,check if both fans (hope they are in push-pull configuration?) are working .If both fans are working, check if the screws are too tightly fastened on the pump unit . If they are ,loosen them just a little bit but I am really sorry I can't say for definite , how much to loosen/tighten the screws. That is trial and error , unfortunately . If all these methods fail , call up Corsair India and if possible, get the H100i tested.
One thing I would also like to add , after applying thermal paste , are you turning on your PC immediately? I once used Cooler Master's thermal pastes and although advertised as fit for immediate usage ,  my PC would shut down by itself . I know you are using a different product , but if you can, apply the thermal paste , leave your case upright for about 6 hours , then try out different games . See if the BSOD happens again. Get a better thermal paste also ,if available.
Also, do check your Motherboard's power saving features and Google if any of them cause problems when turned off / on.


----------



## GamerKing9 (Apr 6, 2016)

moltenskull said:


> Your Corsair H100i is not being detected by Corsair Link (can't see it in the attachment) . Did you connect the USB cable provided with the H100i to a USB header on your motherboard? If you have and still can't see it in Corsair Link , check your Device Manager . If any yellow exclamation marks are there next to any Human_interface_devices , right click on that particular HID ,select uninstall and then right click on your PC name on the top in your Device Manager list and select 'Scan for hardware changes'. Restart Corsair Link and if you still can't see it in Link ,close it , install HWiNFO from it's website . After being installed , it should ask for confirmation to monitor your H100i. Select yes and check the Liquid Temperature, Fan and Pump in HWiNFO . If you still can't see the H100i ,check if both fans (hope they are in push-pull configuration?) are working .If both fans are working, check if the screws are too tightly fastened on the pump unit . If they are ,loosen them just a little bit but I am really sorry I can't say for definite , how much to loosen/tighten the screws. That is trial and error , unfortunately . If all these methods fail , call up Corsair India and if possible, get the H100i tested.
> One thing I would also like to add , after applying thermal paste , are you turning on your PC immediately? I once used Cooler Master's thermal pastes and although advertised as fit for immediate usage ,  my PC would shut down by itself . I know you are using a different product , but if you can, apply the thermal paste , leave your case upright for about 6 hours , then try out different games . See if the BSOD happens again. Get a better thermal paste also ,if available.
> Also, do check your Motherboard's power saving features and Google if any of them cause problems when turned off / on.



ok bro, i will let you know...
Strenge thing happened again...i was playing AC:Syndicate again for half hour and computer freezed with buzzing noise which i can hear before each BSOD 124 error but this time that buzzing sound is continous wthout any BSOD and CAM's FPS and temp overley is on, so i can clearly see that CPU temp is 71c and gpu temp is 78c but PC is not responding with buzzing sound so, after some secods i reseted my PC and checked in event viewer, it says that its critical Kernel-Power error, event 41 and i can see that there are many of these errors(IMG attached.) though i will check crosair link again but maybe problem could be anything else releted to power settings ???



- - - Updated - - -

MB checked. No power saving features are enabled. 
Crosair USB header installed and detected check img.

HWiNFO64



- - - Updated - - -

Update: I was playing AC:S again to test whether BSOD comes back or not but, no sign of it even after 2 hours of smooth gameplay so, i closed game and opened my computer and found out that one of my HDD is disconnected, i tried to shut down my PC, but even after shut down, there is still power in case and all fans are still spinning, after some time i restarted my PC and Surprise! HDD's is back again, so i checked health of both my HDD's with Hard Disk Sentinel and its showing everything is perfectly fine...i thought more info could help to find root cause of this problem...anyone can figure out whats exactly going on here?


----------



## topgear (Apr 8, 2016)

Try running your pc with only one HDD attached for some days.


----------



## GamerKing9 (May 20, 2016)

topgear said:


> Try running your pc with only one HDD attached for some days.



No luck:angry_NF:


----------



## GamerKing9 (Jan 22, 2017)

Update.
It was wrong installation of cooler back plate. Installed it correctly with new washers & problem solved.
Thanks a lot everyone for help.


----------

